
Recommending information by relevance inferred from human brain signals - EvgeniyZh
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep38580
======
camtarn
In five years, I expect to see Amazon paying workers to trawl the Amazon
catalogue, recording their neural output to derive associations between
otherwise tenuously related products, and feeding those into its
recommendations.

"Customers who viewed this item also thought about:"

;)

~~~
Drakim
MindBlock: A Google Chrome extension that prevents websites from reading your
brain's neutral signals.

Highly controversial among publishers for hurting the online ad industry. Some
see it as a type of piracy, as it allows users to browse websites without
offering publishers a way to recoup hosting costs.

~~~
padmabushan
LOL. I am pathetic at getting puns. I actually googled for it. But that would
be cool thing if it existed.

------
Chris2048
How about a correlating eye-focus with brain activity to derive not just
meaning from a sentence, but how _difficult_ it is, or how much though it
provokes aka a _deep_ or conceptually-terse statement.

Then if another user skips over a terse statement without much thought,
either:

a) they are a subject-matter expert

b) they are mis-reading (or skimming in favor of some other focus)

------
richdougherty
I look forward to the day I can put on my brain hat and use it to
automatically vote on Hacker News posts for me.

------
maximg68
I see a market for contactless EEG readers emerging.

------
gallerdude
Neural Lace inbound!

~~~
vinchuco
With uses of that technological limit as ethically questionable as the
question of how ethics limits technology's uses.

~~~
Atlantium
I've been considering how both input and output software for such a thing may
work quite a bit recently. I'm glad I did because the research was further
along than I had expected. Here's a nice example on the input side; note it's
from 2015 (!)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qi5uoNYXqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qi5uoNYXqg)
The potential ability to edit parts of my personality I don't like eg. anger,
motivation, etc. is far to useful to be ignored. I believe that as long as
this technology is 'open' most of the fears surrounding its use can be
mitigated.

